# Put a cork in it / on it ! ( frameless style)



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ran across this really cool and very unique new frameless rig on Can Vandals YouTube channel today, that he gave me to permission to post here for him as I thought y'all would appreciate it, and maybe check it out, give him a like 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

awesome shooting thanks for pointing him out. I would never have found em. thanks for sharing


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I love me some can vandal!!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

It should be more comfortable than a ring.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

Very cool I've subbed to that channel too now gotta find that bag of corks


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

My fingers told me that they would happily watch this cool frameless shooting video, but all panicked anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: when I told them I might give it a try.

Oh well....nice shooting indeed!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> I love me some can vandal!!


Me too, that guy is always coming up with something funny as heck, and has great editing skills too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Valery said:


> It should be more comfortable than a ring.


Agreed.... I bought one of those metal ring rigs and finally passed it on to Ray Rowden [mention]KawKan [/mention] , told him to pass it forward if he didn't like it....figured somebody could get some use out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a slick idea  now where to find wine corks?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> That is a slick idea  now where to find wine corks?


Craft stores I use them for targets. You can also pick em up on Amazon fairly cheap.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Stankard757 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a slick idea  now where to find wine corks?
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for the info


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> > raventree78 said:
> ...


You could go wine tasting they usually have an abundance of wine corks


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

I already know what would happen to me...fork hit and pain! LOL


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Twisted Branch said:


> I already know what would happen to me...fork hit and pain! LOL


Buy a $4.99 bottle of wine from the grocery store. Pop the cork, make the sling, drink the whole bottle, and shoot. Instant pain relief while shooting. Won't know about the fork hits until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for that tip. It has just solved a problem on making an anchoring point for flat bands


----------

